# Roach chow recipes



## Dhaynes (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope I didn't miss anything in the search function. Ever option I found had some sort of meat ingredient

But roach chow to BUY is way too expensive for me, anywhere I order. After shipping and everything, prices are between 7-15 dollars a pound. And I'm not going to have ten pounds laying in the corner of my room if one pound lasts me two months.

I'd make my own, but without sufficient protein causes cannibalism (So I've heard.) And I don't want to use any meat in their chow (Dog/Fish/Cat food.) because they wind up smelling worse than crickets.

Do any of you have meat-free roach chow recipes?

I'm breeding Lateralis, just incase that helps with protein needed, don't know if larger need higher protein or whatever.


----------



## Marijan2 (Feb 23, 2013)

How do you intend to give them proteins if you don't give them meat ingredients(they don't eat soy, i tried)? If lats are smelly make better ventilation. Besides, they smell with and without meat food, there is no real difference.


----------



## Dhaynes (Feb 23, 2013)

They don't smell anymore since I've been buying actual roach chow. Maybe just my imagination?

I don't know, I've heard bee pollen is pretty good protein. There's some kind of flour(Maybe soy flour?) with enhanced protein.


----------



## singaporesling (Feb 24, 2013)

I feed mine nothing but fish flakes with zero smell.  Keep the flakes dry....my roaches eat them before anything else.  Its their favorite


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 24, 2013)

How much protein do they really get in the wild?


----------



## kev48584 (Feb 26, 2013)

I feed my b.lateralis and b. dubias gamebird feed that you  can buy at your local farmer's supply store. i bought my bag (40 lbs) for about 13 dollars. the one i feed mine contains 24% protein which is decent


----------



## rm90 (Feb 27, 2013)

One thing I do is buy bran in bulk from a bulkstore for cheap, and then soak some in water (making it a soggy texture, like oatmeal) and give it to them.. they eat that all up. cheap and easy


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2013)

I feed my roaches nothing but Dumor chick/duckling starter. You can get a 50 pound bag for about $15. I get mine from Tractor Supply, but any feed store should have it, or something similar.

---------- Post added 02-27-2013 at 07:44 PM ----------

I personally wouldnt try this. Your getting something that has grain mite eggs in it, then moistening it. Which will make the grain mite eggs hatch. 





rm90 said:


> One thing I do is buy bran in bulk from a bulkstore for cheap, and then soak some in water (making it a soggy texture, like oatmeal) and give it to them.. they eat that all up. cheap and easy


----------

